# Pokemon go...



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Who's on it then?

Walked to the shops this evening and it's like a zombie movie. Everyone stumbling along engrossed in their phones.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I hope they get run over


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Definitely not, got better things to do


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

I have played it for the last 2days. Its free to download and was fun but people are spending a ton of actual money which takes the fun out of it.

Kind done with it already


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

No I'm a fully grown adult


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Any adults that play it need killing. If it gets obese kids on the move then that can't be so bad.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

It's probably been created by agrophobic peadophiles.

Think it's a coincidence all the 'best' Pokemon are in their gardens??


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

MissMartinez said:


> Used to love that cartoon, pika and balbasor were my favourites lol
> 
> not downloading it as I spend enough time on my phone as it is


 Bulbasaur****


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Gotta catch em all


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

'Pokémon GO' f**k yourselves


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Downloaded last night, there was no Pokemon in my house.

Not played since.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

This game has popped up all over my news feed on Facebook. There's already reports of people dying/getting injured by falling into rivers and walking onto roads whilst 'catching that Pokémon!'. Even saw one where people have been lured into places with the promise of an amazing Pokémon to be found there, and then they got mugged.


----------



## Jjmurphy123 (Jun 13, 2016)

it was a good game thats a good childhood memory for some people why play it when there in there 20's its sad lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Where are you getting it from? My kid wants it and it's not on Play store yet.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

It's another step forward to humanity being dulled down plugged into a virtual world and easy to herd


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

My FB news feed is full of pokeman go meme's. Don't what exactly is this. By the way who is pokeman? :confused1:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

meh, whatever floats your boat and fills up your free time then crack on. looks decent, a blast back to my childhood, all these people shouting "I'm an adult" etc on my Facebook... so what you gonna do? sit their and hate your wife whilst you watch eastenders. ohh look how much of an adult i am... lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Kitson said:


> This game has popped up all over my news feed on Facebook. There's *already reports* of people dying/getting injured by *falling into rivers and walking onto roads* whilst 'catching that Pokémon!'. Even saw one where people have been lured into places with the promise of an amazing Pokémon to be found there, and then they got mugged.


 Don't just blindly believe all this s**t


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Installed it a couple of days ago. Turned out one my my engineers was a Bulbasaur.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Don't just blindly believe all this s**t


 Believe it? I can't believe it wouldn't happen regardless if it was reported or not.

These are Pokémon we're talking about and Pokémon is life.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Nintendo's stocks went up $7 billion in a couple of days from the release in the US and Australia alone. This game isn't going away any time soon!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Not playing it yet, they might ban you!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Where do you get it ?


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Wheyman said:


> Where do you get it ?


 Not released on UK app stores yet I think but some people are able to get around thatt somehow.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> Where do you get it ?





Varg said:


> Where are you getting it from? My kid wants it and it's not on Play store yet.


 saw the apk on kick ass torrents last night


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Plenty of adults play Pokémon Go, it's called not being a boring bellend and having a bit of fun now and again. But if you think its so sad, remember you're sat there each night with your blob of a mrs watching Eastenders as an alternative.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Kitson said:


> Believe it? I can't believe it wouldn't happen regardless if it was reported or not.
> 
> These are Pokémon we're talking about and Pokémon is life.


 Ok, just take your river scenario. You thnk people can't see around their massive 6" screen to see a large body of water? Rivers tend to have banks covered in excessive vegetation growth. Who's going to be wading through waste high nettles and bushes and them stumbling into a river? Come on!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Plenty of adults play Pokémon Go, it's called not being a boring bellend and having a bit of fun now and again. But if you think its so sad, remember you're sat there each night with your blob of a mrs watching Eastenders as an alternative.


 I best get the app! Lol


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ok, just take your river scenario. You thnk people can't see around their massive 6" screen to see a large body of water? Rivers tend to have banks covered in excessive vegetation growth. Who's going to be wading through waste high nettles and bushes and them stumbling into a river? Come on!


 Not really that, it's more like (I don't know how catching them works) you might have to be in range to catch it. So some bright spark has to get close to the bank to catch it and slips in the river.

Anyhow it doesn't really matter. I will probs give it a bash when it's released here and see what it's like. Did play Red/Blue back in the 00s on the Gameboy.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Downloaded the apk few days ago but didn't realise the game involved doing cardio. What a stitch up


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

naturalguy said:


> Plenty of adults play Pokémon Go, it's called not being a boring bellend and having a bit of fun now and again. But if you think its so sad, remember you're sat there each night with your blob of a mrs watching Eastenders as an alternative.


 So were boring becasue we dont want to play pokemon. f**k me your a real party starter.

Why dont you and your mrs watch something else then?


----------



## DeanieBeanie (Jul 3, 2016)

A mate of mine has this and i laughed my tits off, did not realise how massive it is...

He left the house at 1am to go to a "gym" or some sh1t.. not an actual gym just something to do with the game.. seems absolutely crazy haha.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

not played it or even seen it

but its got my 13 year old son out of hes room and out with mates searching for what ever there are so it aint that bad

with xbox and pc not running im saving on electricity


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> So were boring becasue we dont want to play pokemon. f**k me your a real party starter.
> 
> Why dont you and your mrs watch something else then?


 I'm sorry that I insulted your evening television with great acting and amazing story line for simpletons.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

naturalguy said:


> I'm sorry that I insulted your evening television with great acting and amazing story line for simpletons.


 No apology needed as i dont watch it. Sorry i insulted your love for pokemon.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> No apology needed as i dont watch it. Sorry i insulted your love for pokemon.


 Well I just caught a Caterpie outside my back door, so we all know whos winning.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> saw the apk on kick ass torrents last night


 Yeah, I knew you could get the apk. Don't think I'll bother though.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Kitson said:


> Not released on UK app stores yet I think but some people are able to get around thatt somehow.


 http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/0/how-to-download-pokemon-go-in-the-uk---when-will-it-be-released/


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

naturalguy said:


> Well I just caught a Caterpie outside my back door, so we all know whos winning.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

90% of ukm get calf cramps crossing the road.

Wrong demographic OP :lol:


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

It's all good each to there own. Rather they play that at home than on the leg ex in the gym lol. We all have our hobbies to me it's stupid but to them they may think spending 4 to 6 hrs in the gym a week and using steriods is awful. But I enjoy it


----------



## Cossack (Apr 22, 2016)

you use phone record all your surrounding your house everything

soldiers that are bored at their base go around take photo of all base

now america go to google say hey google i need this and this

google give america what they want

isis / al-qaeda / hamas / fatah etc.. pay CIA or your native intelligence force for info

and guess what they have all the info they need thanks to retards going catching pokemons

its nothing but a tool of mass surevliance


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Cossack said:


> you use phone record all your surrounding your house everything
> 
> soldiers that are bored at their base go around take photo of all base
> 
> ...


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cossack said:


> you use phone record all your surrounding your house everything
> 
> soldiers that are bored at their base go around take photo of all base
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

given the fat little shits I see around daily there should be a app

Pokemon go to the gym


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Cossack said:


> you use phone record all your surrounding your house everything
> 
> soldiers that are bored at their base go around take photo of all base
> 
> ...


----------



## Cossack (Apr 22, 2016)

Cossack said:


> you use phone record all your surrounding your house everything
> 
> soldiers that are bored at their base go around take photo of all base
> 
> ...


 you all laugh but dont forget top leading west countries usa , uk , germany are the most surveilled countries on the planet

laugh now it wont be funny when s**t hits the fan


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

empzb said:


> Who's on it then?
> 
> Walked to the shops this evening and it's like a zombie movie. *Everyone stumbling along engrossed in their phones.*


 How is that different to any other day...?!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Bulbasaur****


 Sad cvnt****


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Just spent an hour catching some real sick pokemon. Das it.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

is this like the Poke A Mom App? for Milf dating?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Apparently it's out in the UK now.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Varg said:


> Apparently it's out in the UK now.


 It is, just got it. Addicted already.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> View attachment 133024


 Here's mine so far


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

And there's me thinking I was hot s**t with my 8 Pidgeotto's!

Seriously.. that's all I've found so far. Bullshit.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

All the dumb moronic fcukin idiot sheep getting snared by this spyware in disguise. It allows access to your gmail for starters


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> All the dumb moronic fcukin idiot sheep getting snared by this spyware in disguise. It allows access to your gmail for starters


 Wow hope they don't take all my myprotein discount codes


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

SickCurrent said:


> All the dumb moronic fcukin idiot sheep getting snared by this spyware in disguise. It allows access to your gmail for starters





SickCurrent said:


> All the dumb moronic fcukin idiot sheep getting snared by this spyware in disguise. It allows access to your gmail for starters


 They removed all that lad.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

if I was the one who made the app I would be grinning no end as my bank balance grows..... I think it looks shite tbh but *each to there own*.. I live on football manager and some people would think that was a shite thing to play..


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ares said:


> And there's me thinking I was hot s**t with my 8 Pidgeotto's!
> 
> Seriously.. that's all I've found so far. Bullshit.


 Send them to the professor for xp and bonus items!

BRO TIP


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Cossack said:


> you use phone record all your surrounding your house everything
> 
> soldiers that are bored at their base go around take photo of all base
> 
> ...


 I bet you're an absolute riot at parties!



DappaDonDave said:


> Send them to the professor for xp and bonus items!
> 
> BRO TIP


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

on the pokemon go hype hype tingggg

I take baby out for a walk 99% of days just so happens theres about 4 pokestops on the way!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

mrwright said:


> on the pokemon go hype hype tingggg
> 
> I take baby out for a walk 99% of days just so happens theres about 4 pokestops on the way!


 Lucky bastard.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

I read about some guy in France playing it,whilst driving a truck,it didn't end well.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Lucky bastard.


 Got about 10 and 3 gyms within 10 mins gonna end up shredded with all this cardio


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

I get Metro every morning and every Metro stop (about 10 total) is a Pokestop. Winning.

Quite addictive this. Just sitting in work with Incense on attracting all the Pokemon's. Gonna catch em all in no time.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

If it gets fat kids off the sofa its got to be a good thing.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Chrisallan said:


> I read about some guy in France playing it,whilst driving a truck,it didn't end well.


 Savage AF


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Misses laughed her ass off when I said I walked past over 20 poke stops because I had no coins to buy anything. Oops :angry:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> I hope they get run over


 French police want a word


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Got about 10 and 3 gyms within 10 mins gonna end up shredded with all this cardio


 View from my office lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Chrisallan said:


> I read about some guy in France playing it,whilst driving a truck,it didn't end well.


 I'm a bit of a cvnt. Buts that's just too soon.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

jake87 said:


> Downloaded the apk few days ago but didn't realise the game involved doing cardio. What a stitch up


 Drive


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> Drive


 You'd get done for curb crawling, anything with a bit of pace is discredited.

BRO TIP 2 - put the app on and place your phone on a turntable, apparentky that works...maybe try the microwave (DONT DO THAT!!!)


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> View from my office lol
> 
> View attachment 133035


 Had a walk around town for an hour or so

Caught 30 found like 10 pokestops and gone up 4 levels


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Had a walk around town for an hour or so
> 
> Caught 30 found like 10 pokestops and gone up 4 levels


 Ballin' son!!!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

LOS ANGELES -- Two men suffered moderate injuries when they tumbled off a seaside cliff north of San Diego while reportedly playing Pokemon Go, fire officials said Thursday.

The pair fell after climbing a fence and disregarding warning signs in order to get on the bluff in Encinitas, Calif., said Fire Marshal Anita Pupping.

Soon the entire planet will be inhabited by mongs as shown in picture and mentioned above in italics.

SickCvnt shall rise and enslave them all claiming all lands and ruling all kingdoms.

u mad?


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Haters gon' hate.

I personally can not wait to go to the park and catch some Pokemon with my daughter tomorrow.

Then when she's in bed on Sunday morning I'll go again on my own ;-)


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> Haters gon' hate.
> 
> I personally can not wait to go to the park and catch some Pokemon with my daughter tomorrow.
> 
> Then when she's in bed on Sunday morning I'll go again on my own ;-)


 Exactly! My son was looking under cars last night, didn't quite grasp the concept!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Kill Kcal said:


> Haters gon' hate.
> 
> I personally can not wait to go to the park and catch some Pokemon with my daughter tomorrow.
> 
> Then when she's in bed on Sunday morning I'll go again on my own ;-)


 So that's what all those guys hanging round the toilets in my local park are doing.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder when the first shooting will happen,because some kid looking for a Pokemon is on somebody's property and gets mistaken for a burglar?

(not in the UK,obviously)


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Chrisallan said:


> I wonder when the first shooting will happen,because some kid looking for a Pokemon is on somebody's property and gets mistaken for a burglar?
> 
> (not in the UK,obviously)


 There have been a lot of reports of trespassing in the US already. From using the app though, it seems you don't need to be THAT close to the actual icon in order to capture them, there's quite a broad range.

I have to admit, I'm nearly 30 and I'm loving it. I remember going to see the first film as a kid, haha


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Chrisallan said:


> I wonder when the first shooting will happen,because some kid looking for a Pokemon is on somebody's property and gets mistaken for a burglar?
> 
> (not in the UK,obviously)


 It won't, because everyone's out catching Pokemon. Gotta catch them all...just like @IGotTekkers and STD's


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Ares said:


> There have been a lot of reports of trespassing in the US already. From using the app though, it seems you don't need to be THAT close to the actual icon in order to capture them, there's quite a broad range.
> 
> I have to admit, I'm nearly 30 and I'm loving it. I remember going to see the first film as a kid, haha


 I wonder if it will come here,to Saudi Arabia?

Its hard enough to get my students to work,as it is!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Chrisallan said:


> I wonder if it will come here,to Saudi Arabia?
> 
> Its hard enough to get my students to work,as it is!


 Well I believe it's been deemed unislamic...so good luck with that.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Chrisallan said:


> I read about some guy in France playing it,whilst driving a truck,it didn't end well.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Not very productive at work today.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Well I believe it's been deemed unislamic...so good luck with that.


 Even playing chess is unislamic,here!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

@DappaDonDave, ta for the pro tip mate. Turned my 90 shitty Pidgey's into a slightly less gay-sounding bird.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Been getting shouted at all day when out in the car with the Mrs for driving too fast so she's missing Pokemon

annoying fvcking game and I haven't even downloaded it!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

What are the floating dots all about?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Missus is all over this game, she was playing it as I was driving down Sainsburys earlier, I have no idea what it's all about but apparently she picked up loads of rare Pokemon on the way.

Can see her having the game going on her phone now while she's driving, it's actually quite concerning .


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

heard if you download the app your c0ck instantly falls off

@mrwright can you confim with pics please


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

If it tricks fat people into getting off their ass, then it is all good.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ares said:


> @DappaDonDave, ta for the pro tip mate. Turned my 90 shitty Pidgey's into a slightly less gay-sounding bird.


 No probs, gotta catch em all!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

fu**ing account keeps failing. Had to create a gmail account as they don't appear to be affected!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

DappaDonDave said:


> fu**ing account keeps failing. Had to create a gmail account as they don't appear to be affected!


 Yep, it's rubbish for me, keeps failing to connect, or losing connection just when I'm near a Pokestop.

Strictly playing it with my kid though


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Servers can't handle the demand.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Varg said:


> Yep, it's rubbish for me, keeps failing to connect, or losing connection just when I'm near a Pokestop.
> 
> Strictly playing it with my kid though


 Use a gmail account, seems more stable. Thankfully I hadn't got too far into it.

Apparently, according to poke radar (I had to download...not my idea honest) someone has caught a charizard at the top of my street at night, so I'll be arrested in the near future for looking dodgy at the top of a quiet cul-de-sac


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

downloaded it but it just keeps saying the servers arent up to the massive load I am trying to give it


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't understand how people over the age of 13 can have any interest in playing Pokemon games.

Hated the strange animations and stupid voice acting as a kid and hate it now. I bet the people who play Pokemon Go are the same people who watch anime porn


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I bet the people who play Pokemon Go are the same people who watch anime porn


 Busted :redface:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I can't understand how people over the age of 13 can have any interest in playing Pokemon games.
> 
> Hated the strange animations and stupid voice acting as a kid and hate it now. I bet the people who play Pokemon Go are the same people who watch anime porn


 If you can't understand Pokemon, how are you so opinionated on time travel!

Get outta here time lord!


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I can't understand how people over the age of 13 can have any interest in playing Pokemon games.
> 
> Hated the strange animations and stupid voice acting as a kid and hate it now. I bet the people who play Pokemon Go are the same people who watch anime porn


 Id rather play PokemonGO than read some of the shite you post on here.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bunch of manchildren ITT


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Well on board the Poke Hype train!

Makes my cardio and walks to work a little bit more interesting and gets me out of the house.

As for people falling in rivers etc half of it is probably bollocks. If a pokemon appears on screen you dont have to move anywhere to get it you just tap on it. Half the stories are probably just clickbait and scaremongering


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

TheScam said:


> Well on board the Poke Hype train!
> 
> Makes my cardio and walks to work a little bit more interesting and gets me out of the house.
> 
> As for people falling in rivers etc half of it is probably bollocks. If a pokemon appears on screen you dont have to move anywhere to get it you just tap on it. Half the stories are probably just clickbait and scaremongering daily mail


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Bunch of manchildren ITT


 Soz big man.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Only just found out, when you miss with your pokeballs you can click them to get them back if you're fast enough.

...wish I'd known that 25 pokeballs ago :/


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Kill Kcal said:


> Only just found out, when you miss with your pokeballs you can click them to get them back if you're fast enough.
> 
> ...wish I'd known that 25 pokeballs ago :/


 Seriously!? I've run out and cba to walk down to the Pokestop thing to get some more :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hate this game.

the tranquil place where i walk my dog on a night must be a hotspot cos it is now full of groups of kids staring at their phones and cheering and laughing.

they should all just fcuk off and go have a good time somewhere else and leave the grumpy older gits like me in peace


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> Only just found out, when you miss with your pokeballs you can click them to get them back if you're fast enough.
> 
> ...wish I'd known that 25 pokeballs ago :/


 its not true, it adds back on to your tally temporarily but thats just connection delay


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> hate this game.
> 
> the tranquil place where i walk my dog on a night must be a hotspot cos it is now full of groups of kids staring at their phones and cheering and laughing.
> 
> they should all just fcuk off and go have a good time somewhere else and leave the grumpy older gits like me in peace


 yea, they should all go back inside and play xbox and get fat.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> hate this game.
> 
> the tranquil place where i walk my dog on a night must be a hotspot cos it is now full of groups of kids staring at their phones and cheering and laughing.
> 
> they should all just fcuk off and go have a good time somewhere else and leave the grumpy older gits like me in peace


 Download the app and play it yourself. Much better than a dog.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ares said:


> Seriously!? I've run out and cba to walk down to the Pokestop thing to get some more :lol:


 Are you holding them before throwing them and letting the moving cycle get smaller?

Ive never been short of pokeballs lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

TheScam said:


> yea, they should all go back inside and play xbox and get fat.


 yes they should, i will even buy them some crisps as an incentive.



DappaDonDave said:


> Download the app and play it yourself. Much better than a dog.


 im just waiting for one of them to mistake my dog as a pokemon and try and nick her


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Being in web marketing I make it my business to keep up to date with stuff like this (that's my excuse anyway).

The opportunities for advertising in augmented reality games are endless... can see this being a massive market in years to come as tech evolves.

On the gaming side, I know there have been other games that use augmented reality, but this is the first real mainstream one... imagine in years to come... could be playing COD outside against real people using devices like Google Glass instead of on xbox live.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Being in web marketing I make it my business to keep up to date with stuff like this (that's my excuse anyway).
> 
> The opportunities for advertising in augmented reality games are endless... can see this being a massive market in years to come as tech evolves.
> 
> On the gaming side, I know there have been other games that use augmented reality, but this is the first real mainstream one... imagine in years to come... could be playing COD outside against real people using devices like Google Glass instead of on xbox live.


 All I can see on the horizon is limited edition sponsored Pokemon.

e.g. McDonald's in Blackpool gets 150 super rare platinum charizards and you get them by purchasing a meal and scanning a QR code, or just by being in the area. Therefore driving footfall up in the local area.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Peasnall said:


> No I'm a fully grown adult


 No I'm not a fully grown adult .............. but know i will be one day


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Is there any money to be made out of this?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Are you holding them before throwing them and letting the moving cycle get smaller?
> 
> Ive never been short of pokeballs lol


 If you throw the ball when the circle is at its biggest it's better. Get the 2 lines matched up to get a great or nice bonus


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Car crashes will be on the up for sure with this.

I was a passenger in a car earlier as the 'driver' was playing with this app, we almost ground to a halt with a long queue of cars behind as they spotted a rare pokemon and slowed to walking pace to catch it. Then swerving all over the road with the phone in front of the steering wheel looking for more.

I just had to laugh, enjoyed it.

The driver is over 30 and holds a responsible position in a medium sized company, so god knows what the 17-22 year olds are going to be doing whilst behind the wheel.

TL;DR - I know some cu**s.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

bonacris said:


> If you throw the ball when the circle is at its biggest it's better. Get the 2 lines matched up to get a great or nice bonus


 I believe it's a smaller circle that's best. The bonus comes from hiting the target


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> I believe it's a smaller circle that's best. The bonus comes from hiting the target


 Ah possibly.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Car crashes will be on the up for sure with this.
> 
> I was a passenger in a car earlier as the 'driver' was playing with this app, we almost ground to a halt with a long queue of cars behind as they spotted a rare pokemon and slowed to walking pace to catch it. Then swerving all over the road with the phone in front of the steering wheel looking for more.
> 
> ...


 My mate does that too, fu**ing idiot


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Are you holding them before throwing them and letting the moving cycle get smaller?
> 
> Ive never been short of pokeballs lol


 Nah, few of the fckers jump around and stuff. Plus I was wasting bawlz on shitty Pidgey's as that's all I could find for ages.. so my stockpile dried up!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

superpube said:


> My mate does that too, fu**ing idiot


 Makes you think what the 'kids' out there will be getting up to behind the wheel doesn't it! Just what we needed, another distraction that rewards you for being mobile, I'll give it a week before the first death is directly linked to this.

Walking off cliffs and into rivers sounds like bollocks, but having witnessed this ****wittery with my own eyes this morning, the danger is a real one.

Inb4 the deaths.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Makes you think what the 'kids' out there will be getting up to behind the wheel doesn't it! Just what we needed, another distraction that rewards you for being mobile, I'll give it a week before the first death is directly linked to this.
> 
> Walking off cliffs and into rivers sounds like bollocks, but having witnessed this ****wittery with my own eyes this morning, the danger is a real one.
> 
> Inb4 the deaths.


 Idiots, idiots everywhere..

I ride motorbikes.. amount of ****witerry I see every single day from mongs who think that as long as they're driving under the speed limit, they're a safe driver no matter what they're doing at the same time.. Facetime/skype whatever they call fu**ing video calls..newspapers, typing reports.. novels/magazines.. ipad watching youtube.. facebook.. changing outfit.. bowls of cereal (complete with milk)..

But still, gotta catch em all


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

superpube said:


> Idiots, idiots everywhere..
> 
> I ride motorbikes.. amount of ****witerry I see every single day from mongs who think that as long as they're driving under the speed limit, they're a safe driver no matter what they're doing at the same time.. Facetime/skype whatever they call fu**ing video calls..newspapers, typing reports.. novels/magazines.. ipad watching youtube.. facebook.. changing outfit.. bowls of cereal (complete with milk)..
> 
> But still, gotta catch em all


 It is crazy mate, pretty much everyone I know wouldn't think twice about texting/facebooking whilst driving, it's only going to get worse imo.

I just want to watch the world burn so it doesn't bother me all that much, but for people who care, they must despair.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> It is crazy mate, pretty much everyone I know wouldn't think twice about texting/facebooking whilst driving, it's only going to get worse imo.
> 
> I just want to watch the world burn so it doesn't bother me all that much, but for people who care, they must despair.


 Complete and utter lack of road policing other than cameras has become the norm, and people know this.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

superpube said:


> Complete and utter lack of road policing other than cameras has become the norm, and people know this.


 Don't we just


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

FFS!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Caught one of these earlier. Look at that damn Evolve cost!!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

mrwright said:


>


 Where's that?

There's two Pokestops and 1 Gym within a mile of my house...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Varg said:


> Where's that?
> 
> There's two Pokestops and 1 Gym within a mile of my house...


 America somewhere f**k knows found it on interweb and pokewanked to it


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Kitson said:


> Caught one of these earlier. Look at that damn Evolve cost!!
> 
> View attachment 133182


 You should see what it evolves into...you not watch the show!


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> You should see what it evolves into...you not watch the show!


 Yeah Gyrados but 400 looks like loads! Obviously there has to be a challenge to getting the rares but god damn.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

it is amazing


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> it is amazing


 Let's all do some poke willy waving


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Not the best but I have got a couple decent ones.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Not doing too well.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

superpube said:


> Idiots, idiots everywhere..
> 
> I ride motorbikes.. amount of ****witerry I see every single day from mongs who think that as long as they're driving under the speed limit, they're a safe driver no matter what they're doing at the same time.. Facetime/skype whatever they call fu**ing video calls..newspapers, typing reports.. novels/magazines.. ipad watching youtube.. facebook.. changing outfit.. bowls of cereal (complete with milk)..
> 
> But still, gotta catch em all


 As opposed to the many, many idiot bikers that believe they have a separate / no speed limit and have a right to overtake everyone.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

TheScam said:


> As opposed to the many, many idiot bikers that believe they have a separate / no speed limit and have a right to overtake everyone.


 You mean we don't?


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

superpube said:


> You mean we don't?


 I think you know what I mean


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Cossack said:


> you use phone record all your surrounding your house everything
> 
> soldiers that are bored at their base go around take photo of all base
> 
> ...


 ok, i actually believe this

so now isis have a load of info on where people walk around when they're looking for pokemon

we're all fcuked!


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

also two things

1) do you get to fight other pokemon with them still or just wander around collecting 300 of each type for no reason

2) why is everyone's wife on uk-m a fat eastenders addict?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> also two things
> 
> 1) do you get to fight other pokemon with them still or just wander around collecting 300 of each type for no reason
> 
> 2) why is everyone's wife on uk-m a fat eastenders addict?


 Yes, you fight at pokegyms and if you defeat all the gym (3/4 people) your "team" takes over the gym.

2. Because everyone is UKM is a fat eastenders addict


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

An update is coming soon that lets you battle and trade with your mates, that'll be cool. Pretty surprised it wasn't a feature to begin with really!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

TheScam said:


> I think you know what I mean


 Something about your mum not letting you have a bike?


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

superpube said:


> Something about your mum not letting you have a bike?


 My mum actually used to have a bike, so certainly not an issue. I'm just a wimp


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

I probably need to get a life :lol: though its been good cardio for my cut

Found a level 34 Charizard, what a piss take

View attachment Capture.JPG


View attachment Capture1.JPG


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Damn, I'm mostly catching the same Pidgey's and Ratata's again and again at CP24 or something.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Have no idea what any of this Pokeman stuff is all about and am trying my best to keep it that way.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

TheScam said:


> I probably need to get a life :lol: though its been good cardio for my cut
> 
> Found a level 34 Charizard, what a piss take
> 
> ...


 What the fuuck! How have you found all this s**t!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ares said:


> What the fuuck! How have you found all this s**t!


 Just get out walking pal!

Hatched a pikachu in the middle of a shop, was fu**ing hyped up!

SRS


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Ares said:


> What the fuuck! How have you found all this s**t!


 I travel a lot around the country for work, this week i've been all four corners of the country almost and been out and about when there. A lot of eggs and a lot of different pokemon crop up in different places. I live by the water, theres lots of psyduck, goldeen, magikarp and staru up here whereas at my parents there are loads of drowzees for example


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Being in web marketing I make it my business to keep up to date with stuff like this (that's my excuse anyway).
> 
> The opportunities for advertising in augmented reality games are endless... can see this being a massive market in years to come as tech evolves.
> 
> On the gaming side, I know there have been other games that use augmented reality, but this is the first real mainstream one... imagine in years to come... could be playing COD outside against real people using devices like Google Glass instead of on xbox live.


 you seem up on this game... so... my niece is up this weekend, is there any point in taking her to the places where i have seen alot of people collecting pokemon or once they are collected from somewhere, are they gone forever and that place is then empty?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

TheScam said:


> I travel a lot around the country for work, this week i've been all four corners of the country almost and been out and about when there. A lot of eggs and a lot of different pokemon crop up in different places. I live by the water, theres lots of psyduck, goldeen, magikarp and staru up here whereas at my parents there are loads of drowzees for example


 I hear people are selling Pokemon go accounts for thousands on eBay, think I heard it on the radio


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Plate said:


> I hear people are selling Pokemon go accounts for thousands on eBay, think I heard it on the radio


 Better look into that. Almost level 20 with half of them caught


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> I hear people are selling Pokemon go accounts for thousands on eBay, think I heard it on the radio


 Take their word for it? A 5 second search will show that not quite to be the case..


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> you seem up on this game... so... my niece is up this weekend, is there any point in taking her to the places where i have seen alot of people collecting pokemon or once they are collected from somewhere, are they gone forever and that place is then empty?


 They constantly respawn. i walk to work every day and theres always respawning pokemon. You could effectively take her anywhere, but busier places seem to yield better results. I get lots appear in and around Tesco for example. Also take her to a pokestop that has a lure - if she's playing the game she'll know what that means, if not its a place with a spinning circle on the map surrounded by pink dots.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

superpube said:


> Take their word for it? A 5 second search will show that not quite to be the case..


 You can be driven round for the day for £999 :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pokemon-Go-Need-Physical-Help-To-Catch-Em-All-Now-You-Can-/222187437715?hash=item33bb673e93:g:BGEAAOSwdzVXiLhv


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

All ive managed to catch around my area is really crap pokemon... Eurgh need to venture into a city.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

TheScam said:


> They constantly respawn. i walk to work every day and theres always respawning pokemon. You could effectively take her anywhere, but busier places seem to yield better results. I get lots appear in and around Tesco for example. Also take her to a pokestop that has a lure - if she's playing the game she'll know what that means, if not its a place with a spinning circle on the map surrounded by pink dots.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

TheScam said:


> You can be driven round for the day for £999 :lol:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pokemon-Go-Need-Physical-Help-To-Catch-Em-All-Now-You-Can-/222187437715?hash=item33bb673e93:g:BGEAAOSwdzVXiLhv


 lol, wtf!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> you seem up on this game... so... my niece is up this weekend, is there any point in taking her to the places where i have seen alot of people collecting pokemon or once they are collected from somewhere, are they gone forever and that place is then empty?


 As @TheScam said the crappy ones respawn all the time. With the rarer ones I think each user will be able to see their own while it's in the area (as long as their level is high enough).

Best think to do would be to let her guide you... think of it as electronic orienteering.

Generally if you find an area with a few bars and cafes there will be a stop with a lure attached. I work in a small market town and the square has a stop that's always going because there are so many people sat around it.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

I've posted a couple of listings on Ebay and Gumtree - lets see what people are willing to pay :lol: Nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Take their word for it? A 5 second search will show that not quite to be the case..


 Listen if it says it on the radio or in the newspaper then it's true, Every body knows this.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

:jaw:

View attachment Pokemon-Go-ebay-trending-large_trans++ShcxTtqy8BcNnV0vglsHeJP_wUVNjiJrn_Xl-C9UjGE.PNG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> :jaw:
> 
> View attachment 133404


 f**k


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> :jaw:
> 
> View attachment 133404


 It's bs though, no one is going to buy it... here's a level 23 account that was bought for £175 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POKEMON-GO-LVL-23-ACCOUNT-/222192003950?hash=item33bbaceb6e:g:zwgAAOSwZVlXjlQ6


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

2004mark said:


> As @TheScam said the crappy ones respawn all the time. With the rarer ones I think each user will be able to see their own while it's in the area (as long as their level is high enough).
> 
> Best think to do would be to let her guide you... think of it as electronic orienteering.
> 
> Generally if you find an area with a few bars and cafes there will be a stop with a lure attached. I work in a small market town and the square has a stop that's always going because there are so many people sat around it.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Get dem pokegainz


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

DappaDonDave said:


> Get dem pokegainz
> 
> View attachment 133706


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Get dem pokegainz
> 
> View attachment 133706


 Jynx can piss off

Her and dowsees everywhere


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Get dem pokegainz
> 
> View attachment 133706


 My missus caught one of them the other day while i was driving down the road.

She was like "I've caught a Nikki Minaj!!"

Fvcking weirdo. :lol:

Does kinda look like Nikki Minaj though.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Jynx can piss off
> 
> Her and dowsees everywhere


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Suck it!

10km egg

View attachment 133857


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Smitch said:


> My missus caught one of them the other day while i was driving down the road.
> 
> She was like "I've caught a Nikki Minaj!!"
> 
> ...


 She resembles many creatures to be fair

View attachment 133860


View attachment 133861


View attachment 133862


View attachment 133863


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> She resembles many creatures to be fair
> 
> View attachment 133860
> 
> ...


 Her ar5e is absaloutly massive too, doubt my c0ck would reach if I bent her over tbh


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Plate said:


> Her ar5e is absaloutly massive too, doubt my c0ck would reach if I bent her over tbh


 Think my cock would invert if she bent over in front of me, I find her fcuking repulsive

View attachment 133860


View attachment 133861


View attachment 133862


View attachment 133863


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Plate said:


> Her ar5e is absaloutly massive too, doubt my c0ck would reach if I bent her over tbh


 You'd be surprised mate, my missus ain't far off that ?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Smitch said:


> You'd be surprised mate, my missus ain't far off that ?


 She's had butt implants as well, mine has a big arse but no where near that, you sure it's that big?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Back on track guys...latest capture. Some are Weak but...

View attachment IMG_2756.PNG


View attachment IMG_2795.PNG


View attachment IMG_2808.PNG


View attachment IMG_2817.PNG


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Well over the moon. Just found my first one.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

8 pages late but

Nerd Alert


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I'm on this Pokemon Go business! :thumb


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@empzb

View attachment IMG_3326.PNG


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Had several dittos - they're not great but obviously go towards the pokedex being completed


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Installed this again yesterday as the weather was so fu**ing great, walked just under 10km

Had a big update recently which is lucky, they've added 70 new ones that I've never heard of, fixed a lot of bugs as well. They've got a 'buddy' system now. So if you were ever bummed out about having one particular Pokemanz that you couldn't evolve/power up because you didn't have enough candy/pokeroids.. for every km you walk with it enabled, you'll get a dbol.

Still can't trade or fight your mates though


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ares said:


> Installed this again yesterday as the weather was so fu**ing great, walked just under 10km
> 
> Had a big update recently which is lucky, they've added 70 new ones that I've never heard of, fixed a lot of bugs as well. They've got a 'buddy' system now. So if you were ever bummed out about having one particular Pokemanz that you couldn't evolve/power up because you didn't have enough candy/pokeroids.. for every km you walk with it enabled, you'll get a dbol.
> 
> ...


 f**k you bro! Fuuuuuck your gyrados as well.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Tempted to try and sell my level 21 if people are daft enough to buy one


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> f**k you bro! Fuuuuuck your gyrados as well.












Get back on it mayn!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Fortis said:


> Tempted to try and sell my level 21 if people are daft enough to buy one


 how much mate?


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Still playing and still really enjoying it. Closing in on Level 28


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Wonder how many virgins are in this thread


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Because people enjoy doing something compared to someone else makes them a virgin ?


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Fortis said:


> Because people enjoy doing something compared to someone else makes them a virgin ?


 Don't tell me you're 40 years old....


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FFF said:


> Don't tell me you're 40 years old....


 Bumbaclart.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Pffft "nearly level 28", a 2000cp gyrados. :tongue:

View attachment IMG_1375.PNG


View attachment IMG_1376.PNG


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

FFF said:


> Don't tell me you're 40 years old....


 25 why?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Went rambling after work yesterday, the return on my investment was fairly.. s**t. Still though, if I do this every day.. should get shredded m8










no idea what this is










or this










or this?

*







*

Looks like my angry neighbour :lol:










Finally got a










AND










Bitches love Ditto's


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@Ares

View attachment IMG_4229.PNG


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Fortis said:


> Because people enjoy doing something compared to someone else makes them a virgin ?


 yes


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FFF said:


> Wonder how many virgins are in this thread


 doubt @Lotte is


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I bet it's just an phone and tablet game where you have to spend a great deal of your own money to get anywhere on it like all phone games are like. I did like the Gameboy Pokemon games though


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

faipdeooiad said:


> Still playing and still really enjoying it. Closing in on Level 28


 Do you have to pay money for packages? Or can enjoy it for totally free?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Jack of blades said:


> Do you have to pay money for packages? Or can enjoy it for totally free?


 Totes free bae.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Jack of blades said:


> Do you have to pay money for packages? Or can enjoy it for totally free?


 As above, it's completely free.

you can spend money if you want to but there's no requirement to at all.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My missus still plays this.

Bought her one of those Pokémon Go Plus gadgets when they first came out cos she kept playing it when she was driving.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> @Ares
> 
> View attachment 141680


 Ayyyyy

Did you catch it or evolve with one of those nifty evo stones? I've not played in a couple of weeks, caught all the new ones in my area and now it's all just the same s**t popping up (which is why I stopped playing last year.) Wa


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ares said:


> Ayyyyy
> 
> Did you catch it or evolve with one of those nifty evo stones? I've not played in a couple of weeks, caught all the new ones in my area and now it's all just the same s**t popping up (which is why I stopped playing last year.) Wa


 Evolved it, got the item with a 14 day streak


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Still got a bit of an interest, the best spot in my area is now 90% misdreavus nests... so no binge playing anymore.

View attachment IMG_1791.PNG


View attachment IMG_1792.PNG


View attachment IMG_1793.PNG


View attachment IMG_1794.PNG


View attachment IMG_1795.PNG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Still got a bit of an interest, the best spot in my area is now 90% misdreavus nests... so no binge playing anymore.
> 
> View attachment 141706
> 
> ...


 Steelix. Jealous.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

There's a grass type event this weekend, so you'll notice more grass Pokemon appearing


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Still got a bit of an interest, the best spot in my area is now 90% misdreavus nests... so no binge playing anymore.
> 
> View attachment 141706
> 
> ...


 Evolved steelix this evening thanks to the rock type event that's on. Bare Onyx and Ryhorn!


----------

